# Switch Gigabyte et Freebox V5



## darkanuss145 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

A la maison, j'ai :
- un iMac (gigabyte)
- un NAS (gigabyte)
- une freebox V5 (100MB)

Initialement, la freebox faisait office de routeur donc elle bridait le réseau local à 100MB. Les échanges entre NAS et iMac était donc lents.

Actuellement, j'ai mis le NAS et l'iMac en connexion directe par ethernet ce qui permet de monter à 1GB. La freebox est donc reliée en Wifi au iMac.

Est ce que je peux acheter un switch ou un routeur gigabyte pour que le réseau local soit en gigabyte ? Ma question est de savoir si le branchement de la freebox sur ce réseau local géré par le nouveau switch ou routeur le briderait à 100MB ou non ?

PS : pour cette utilisation de base, un switch suffit ? c'est moins rapide qu'un routeur ou non ?
PS2 : le plus simple aurait été de prendre la freebox revolution mais je ne peux pas !

Merci.


----------



## Ali Ibn Bachir, Le Gros (25 Août 2011)

Si tu branches tous tes équipements sur le switch, y compris la Freebox, ton réseau sera à 1Gb.  Aucun ralentissement avec un switch En revanche si après ça tu branches un ordinateur sur ta Freebox, il sera relié au reste du réseau à 100 Mb.

Le switch n'est pas moins rapide qu'un routeur, il ne fait pas la même chose. Dans ton cas tu n'as absolument pas besoin d'un routeur. Tu as déjà un routeur entre Internet et ton réseau : la Freebox. Derrière la Freebox tu n'as certainement pas besoin d'un routeur pour ton réseau local.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

J'oubliais, il te faut du câble Ethernet Gigabyte. Le câble Ethernet standard est limité à 100 Mo.


----------



## drs (25 Août 2011)

Ali Ibn Bachir a dit:


> J'oubliais, il te faut du câble Ethernet Gigabyte. Le câble Ethernet standard est limité à 100 Mo.



Le cable Cat5e vendu actuellement est tout à fait capable de faire du Gigabit.


----------



## darkanuss145 (26 Août 2011)

C'est bon j'ai acheté un switch 1er prix en gigabyte et ca va nikel
Taux de transfert 75Mo/sec avec environ 10m de cable cat5
Bref terrible
Merci


----------



## Ali Ibn Bachir, Le Gros (26 Août 2011)

drs a dit:


> Le cable Cat5e vendu actuellement est tout à fait capable de faire du Gigabit.



J'ai un petit doute quand même : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A2ble_cat%C3%A9gorie_5


----------



## darkanuss145 (26 Août 2011)

Ali Ibn Bachir a dit:


> J'ai un petit doute quand même : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A2ble_cat%C3%A9gorie_5



Moi j ai pris du cat5 meme pas du 5e
et ca passe en gigabit sans prob
il y a marque gigabit certified sur ce 5 d ailleurs

je pense que le cat 5e voir 6 s impose que dans certaines conditions comme grande longeur, onde perturbatrice, etc
chez un particulier ca passe dans la plupart des cas

++


----------



## drs (26 Août 2011)

on peut faire du gigabit avec du 5.
Ce qui se passe c'est que ton installation ne pourra pas être certifiée si tu fais du gigabit avec du Cat5, obligation de passer au minimum en 5e.
Mais ça, c'est pour le domaine pro. Pour les particuliers, 5 ou 5e ça passe bien.


----------

